#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Inserting Slides from Another Presentation Removes Slide Numbering & Footer on Slide

## PSSMargaret

I'm using PowerPoint 2010 and am trying to understand why when I insert slides from another presentation by using Reuse does it delete my slide number and footer on the slide that I inserted and it doesn't conform to the template formatting. The "Keep Source Formatting" box is not checked. 

The slide number and footer were created using the Master slide and work perfectly when insert a new slide layout.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Margaret

----------


## Aardigspook

Unfortunately, it appears that inserted slides don't automatically get slide numbers etc selected, from what I can see on this page:  http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/o...c-ac5902965792.




> if you paste or insert other existing slides, you may need to do this all over again



It seems like the only way to do this is to insert all the slides you need, then select slide numbers/footers/date&time again and click 'Apply to All'.
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

----------


## PSSMargaret

Aardigspook,

Thanks for taking the time to respond to my post.  Seems unbelievable to me that Mircrosoft hasn't come up with a way to streamline this.  Have a great day.

Margaret

----------

